# Sanding Under Handrails



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

You guys that sand your decks before staining, how do you sand the small strip of deck board directly under the handrail that your RO sander can't quite reach? The worst are 2 x 2's sandwiched between two 2 x 4's, making it 4 1/2 thick. I don't like to leave that unsanded and so far I've done it by hand, but not very effectively.

Was considering this combination but...Pricey!

Thanks in advance.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Festool-RO-90-DX-Sander/dp/B004FPALG4/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1307978848&sr=1-1"]







[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Profile-Triangular-Rotex-RO90-Sander/dp/B004MD65TQ/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1307978848&sr=1-6"]







[/ame]

Thats the Festool RO 90 with the Delta extension. Together about $400.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If it saves you enough time, it might make you money. Or you might buy it and then just sand by hand still.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You can rent an offset floor sander for big decks (2000+ s/f) that floor refinishers use for getting under cabinets.

We don't sand every floor and for the average size decks I made my own offset, low profile hand sanders.

The closest picture I have is something that looks like this.


----------

